# 3:30 today a noticable (to me) SHTF



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Well. Next two weeks is going to be interesting.
I was told 18th is my last day. The position is an overhead to company position and they are eliminating as many of them as they can, comes out of the owner's bottom line. They are covering medical thru end of November and advise me to get as much done as necessary and I'll get the time off for that or any job interview.

Company is a government contractor, and has contracts, but had to lay off machinist and electricians about June to having contracts, but the government was not funding them.

And now I expect they are still cutting down to keep the company going.

BUT, this gives me some time to check out other possibilities.
Next week they are bringing a couple of people from the company they use to get people from to help us (more than one today) get a different job. 

And there has been one of the subcontractors that said if I ever decided to leave this company, to let him know as he'd like to hire me. I have contacted him, and he is looking for my updated resume tomorrow or Monday.

I did not tell my folks tonight, as Mom is a worry wart.
And I am so glad this is after the vacation. I'd not have been able to enjoy vacation if I knew this was coming.

And I looked at HR and Mgr and said - Oh no, I may have to go with Ocare, and they both dislike it much, and HR said it's a mess for them. But, we will see.

In the meantime, I told the ladies in the bay offices and cubicles. Some of them still have to pick my brain to get the orders done. So, they have a certain amount of time to figure out Cost Point (s/w they use).

Anyway, it's a bit of a bummer - 2005 when I was getting credit score and finances good after divorce where I was able to look for land - I was laid off after 19.5 years. 

Took until 2007 to get another permanant job (this one), but it used up my credit score making do and I'm just about ready to try again for land - and this happens. It's a bit discouraging.

The Mgr. he was feeling really bad about this, and so was HR guy.
Now, I have thought, I have opportunities to think hard and see if I can jump off the wagon early and do enough to have funds for necessary bills here. 
Who knows what type of job I may land next. 

The company will help, won't fight unemployment if it comes to that, and will give letters of recommendation.

But - not what I was expecting when I got up this morning.

{P.S. Remember how I'm saying survival comes in many different ways? Surviving after a messy divorce; surviving after a lay off; are two ways that are not usually thought of when survival is mentioned - but they are just as much a survival type as some of the most thought of ways}


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Angie that really stinks, I'm so sorry your having to deal with this.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Aw man... Im sorry to hear this Angie... Ya gotta remember though, a door closing is another opening.. 

Getting let go from my last job was nothing but a blessing even though I didn't think so at the time.. Took some time off, R&R'd and found a job with less hours, a lot more money and much better bennies... 

Yes, I worried, but I was selling myself short too... Keep the chin up.. You already have people who sound to be real interested in you... Look at head hunters too, and do Monster.com... That's how I landed a much better job..


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh Angie. 

:grouphug:


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

Sucks! Back in my club eh? this thing is going to screw a lot of people before its over. Not very good on a personal basis but there are a lot of us. It mostly sucks when you are so close again. Know how that feels


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

Angie, so sad to hear this. Over the time I've been here I've noticed your posititive attitude, and level head. Those will continue to serve you well. I'm sure we all have every confidence you'll do well. Life is a series of adventures, you're just off on a new one!


----------



## farmerj (Aug 20, 2011)

I got so tired of living on others wims.....

I went and bought this.....

Never again. Good luck.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

Angie I am not sure what you do. Can you pm me? My company may have something you may want to look into. Sorry to hear this..if I can help let me know. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I'm trying to figure out how to use this to expand and not get back into a conventional cubicle.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

farmerj - I'm not sure one of those is right for me.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

At your next job you will have a window to look out.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Angie, from where you are standing, it may look like dark days ahead. With your attitude and perseverance, you will look back in a not so distant future and say 'that was not so bad'. I wish you nothing but good things and will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

May there be a rainbow in this mud puddle!


----------



## Trixters_muse (Jan 29, 2008)

gone-a-milkin said:


> At your next job you will have a window to look out.


And a big porch to eat your lunch on. 

Good Luck Angie.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Best wishes Angie, I'm sure you'll come out on top!

Matt


----------



## farmerj (Aug 20, 2011)

AngieM2 said:


> farmerj - I'm not sure one of those is right for me.


I would say....

What can you do to become self-employed is more my point.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

sidepasser - I've sent you a PM. 

All others, thanks for the good wishes.

Something just in my gut tells me that the next 'job' may not be similar to this one, it may be much better and maybe more creative in some way.

I'm going to look at many things as I go. 
And if not for Mom and Dad and Aunt Peg here - along with daughter and family , I'd expand my horizons more.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

farmerj said:


> I would say....
> 
> What can you do to become self-employed is more my point.


THAT is what I'm really trying to figure out. THAT would be most pleasing.


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

Prayers that you get the best job for you!


----------



## farmerj (Aug 20, 2011)

I got let go after 4 years as a process engineer, got a degree in Land survey/ civil eng technology.

Things just didn't work out. Wife (fiance) asked me "what have you ALWAYS wanted to do?

8 months later I was an owner / operator. 12 months after that, I had my own authority and an independent O/O.

Look at opportunity costs too. What are you giving up if you DON'T do something and what are you getting if you do something now than later?

You have pretty much lost everything.....

So it can only get better.

Consider an SBA Microloan if you need help getting something going too. There are options.
http://www.sba.gov/content/microloan-program

Look at the intermediary list on that page. There are places that can help you even to find a job.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Lordy - 63 guests on this thread. Now that is amusing. 
If any guest has a job - online or in N. AL - please log in or register and log in and tell me.

Thanks,


----------



## biggkidd (Aug 16, 2012)

Its darkest before dawn. Once the sun does shine again you may just find its brighter than it has ever been!

Best of Luck

Larry 
A World Away


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Angie, 

Just keep in mind all employees are temporary regardless if they are hired on a 30 day job shop contract or hired with bennies and last 20 or 30 years. Eventually we all get cut.

In government subcontract work realistically we are only employed for the term of the contract supporting our charge numbers because when we ship or lose the contract our charge number gets changed to a 30 to 90 day admin overhead account. You may luck out and get called back if they get a new contract.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

You've been preparing for this day for a long time, and I think it's just the beginning of a whole long line of people who are going to be unemployed.

You'll bounce back into something better, though it may be rewarding in other ways instead of just financial. I'll pray for you!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Shrek - I want to do as you do, but my way.

And yep, on the contracts call the shots. I would just need the government to have the funds to fund the contracts already given.


----------



## Awnry Abe (Mar 21, 2012)

You are gonna survive. Here's it you coming out of this smelling like a rose.


----------



## fireliteca (Jun 7, 2004)

Angie I have admired you for a long time and wish you well in your new adventures.will be praying for a quick happy resolution to your current status as it is worrisome to be without work.- firelite


----------



## KrisD (May 26, 2011)

I have nothing to add except I'm sorry. I know how bad this stinks. I hope things turn around fast for you. Hugs


----------



## PATRICE IN IL (Mar 25, 2003)

Sorry to hear it, I'll be praying for you.


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

Have been through this twice with hubby & it is definately no fun.  I am sorry to hear this, but you will come out on top I am sure!


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

I'm sorry you have to deal with this now, but I think it will turn out for the best. Remember when God closes a door He opens a window. Hopefully, no more cubical!


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

I can't add anything new but I have added you to the prayer list. :grouphug:


----------



## hsmom2four (Oct 13, 2008)

Very sorry to hear this Angie. I really admire your attitude right now. I received word on Tuesday that my job is over as of Dec 2. My attitude has not been as positive as yours and I could definitely take a lesson from you! I pray God leads you in the direction you need to go.


----------



## willbuck1 (Apr 4, 2010)

Angie, if you have Linux experience Canonical is hiring for on-site people to work at their customer's sites. There would be a decent chance that one might be near you. If you could move Echostar in Cheyenne WY is hiring.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Prayers that you options are many and the BEST option is obvious!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Sorry to hear you lost your job. But it sounds as if you already have some leads and certainly have time to figure out "what's next". Here's hoping the what's next will be absolutely superb!


----------



## wormlady (Oct 8, 2004)

So sorry you are going through this, but you have the smarts, determination and attitude to turn this into something even better. Praying for you!


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm sorry, Angie! My first thought was what several others said - maybe you'll find a job without a cubicle. I'll keep you in my prayers for a quick answer to the problem.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

Aww Angie I am so sorry! I do know the feeling. 7 years ago we had our own personal SHTF. Dh lost a job we both thought was as secure as Jesus coming someday......we went thru months of unemployment, worries, and a months praying. Then he got a job....lasted 10 months and then got laid off. More of the same. Let's just say everything was tested.....our faith, our hope, our marriage. But we survived and another job came along. He's gone more than ever with this job but anytime I get discouraged over it I remember those dark days. 
So hugs and prayers that something better will come along quickly for you.


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

You and I have so much in common Angie.
single, divorce debt, the parents age so can't move, and much more.

I know you will be fine. But prayers for your strength and guidance. 
Please keep us posted and say if we can do anything.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm sorry Angie, Something will come Your way, there will be many Praying for You.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

I understand your frustrations.....it seems we are all doomed for failure in the current economic bamboozle.

I hope you find something ENJOYABLE and soon!


----------



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

Angie, let us know if you want us to send a few dozen letters of recommendation! We'd be glad to do it!


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Angie- I am so sorry! 
Lets hope this turns into a huge positive for you- I am thinking good thoughts and praying!


----------



## shannsmom (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm so sorry, Angie! I know it feels like the world has fallen out from under your feet, but it might just be the best thing to happen to you, you just can't see it yet! That's the way it turned out when I got laid off 2 years ago, and I'm sure it will work out for you as well.


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

I hope that things work out before you have to eat any of your canned meat.

And, hopefully, in a short while you'll look back and it won't seem so bad.

I'm sure right now isn't so great and I hope that it changes.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Prayers that this turns out to be a huge blessing for you.

Hugs.


----------



## ROSEMAMA (Jan 12, 2007)

Sorry to hear the news, Angie...but we all have faith that you're prepared for this and will bounce back quickly. 
Prayers for you,
RM


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

Oh man, I am so sorry. Hopefully you will find something even better!


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

Sorry to hear this Angie. I am going to pray that you find a fun/creative/enjoyable job. Something with lots of color, windows, and a porch!


----------



## sweetbabyjane (Oct 21, 2002)

Hey Angie,
Don't you sew? I'll bet you could do something with that. I know a lady who sews Reenactment clothes on the side and she does very well. Is there a theatre/acting troup nearby that could use costumes? You have the skill set...

SBJ


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

It's funny you mention sewing - one of the other ladies in the dept that heard about the lay off came to get my phone number for in the future for sewing.

And that is a portion of the areas I'm exploring.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

If the government shut down ends before the 18th, will they still lay you off? 

The stress of this uncertainty must be awful. You have my total sympathy. I have never dealt well with sudden changes in my life like you're having. I always came out OK but it never seemed like that would be the result at the time. 

Are your skills such that you can offer yourself as an independent contractor, at least temporarily?


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

AngieM2 said:


> It's funny you mention sewing - one of the other ladies in the dept that heard about the lay off came to get my phone number for in the future for sewing.
> 
> And that is a portion of the areas I'm exploring.


My next door neighbor was laid off from some sort of accounting job. She opened a tailring, jobbing sewing shop with a partner. Although I don't the details of how it works, it seems to have been keeping her ok for about 2 years now.

I wonder with your skill that you've learned here whether you could do an successful sewing business through a website? I know I have been procrastinating over sewing some roman blinds for years now. I have the material but not the gumption.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

best of luck!


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Very sorry to hear this Angie! We are in a similar situation only with a longer time frame. I bet you could make a decent living doing sewing for re-enactors.


----------



## stickinthemud (Sep 10, 2003)

Sorry to hear this, Angie. Adding to the possible new directions, you seem to have learned a lot helping Aunt Peg thru the tornado paperwork. If not in your resume, perhaps let the employment office interviewer (if they have such things these days) know you have that experience. O-care employs "Navigators" and may still be hiring. Might be interesting seeing things from inside the beast. Or not. Good luck with whatever life brings!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Inside the O-beast, now wouldn't that be a kicker :shrug:
at least there would be current information available to my friends here.:heh:


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

AngieM2 said:


> Inside the O-beast, now wouldn't that be a kicker :shrug:
> at least there would be current information available to my friends here.:heh:


 I'll be your outside contact and take the heat if you want to go in and leak things


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

stickinthemud said:


> Sorry to hear this, Angie. Adding to the possible new directions, you seem to have learned a lot helping Aunt Peg thru the tornado paperwork. If not in your resume, perhaps let the employment office interviewer (if they have such things these days) know you have that experience. O-care employs "Navigators" and may still be hiring. Might be interesting seeing things from inside the beast. Or not. Good luck with whatever life brings!


Strange thing - I went to look about where to see about applying - and did not find it. BUT, that site may be down as the government is not working.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

Sorry to hear this news Angie. You are a resiliant person with a lot of skills so I have faith you will resolve this situation soon and come out better ahead. Am keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

Angie, I'm so sorry you're having to deal with this...follow your "Bliss" & all will turn out well. Something you might want to look into...http://www.sca.org/geography/ 
This is a map of locations of different sca groups across the country & contacts. There are more "re-enactor" groups besides them. I have a friend who used to crochet and sell them LOTS of stuff, such as snoods, shawls, baby blankets, & gloves. She was ridiculous what they'd pay here for a "hand crocheted" snood, that it took her about 15 minutes to make. Whatever you do, I wish you well!


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Melissa said:


> Sorry to hear this Angie. I am going to pray that you find a fun/creative/enjoyable job. Something with lots of color, windows, and a porch!


Let's pray she gets a job that pays well enough so she can buy a piece of land, with a tiny house and a porch of her own. :happy:


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm so sorry this happened. Hope it turns out to be a blessing in disguise. No doubt you will land on your feet, and hopefully better off than before. Either more money or satisfaction, or ideally, both!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Good to see you making lemonade from the lemons handed you yesterday. I have a feeling good things are on your horizon. ((((Hugs)))) and sending you good vibes and pixie dust! Let me know if there is anything I can do to help.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

backwoods said:


> Angie, I'm so sorry you're having to deal with this...follow your "Bliss" & all will turn out well. Something you might want to look into...http://www.sca.org/geography/
> This is a map of locations of different sca groups across the country & contacts. There are more "re-enactor" groups besides them. I have a friend who used to crochet and sell them LOTS of stuff, such as snoods, shawls, baby blankets, & gloves. She was ridiculous what they'd pay here for a "hand crocheted" snood, that it took her about 15 minutes to make. Whatever you do, I wish you well!


Backwoods - this sounds very interesting. Thanks for the information.


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

Angie, so sorry this is happening. But you have a proven track record of surviving and just getting on with things. Prayers going up for you to have the best possible outcome in this.


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

So Sorry to hear of this Angie, but you are a strong woman and you will get through this.


----------



## wes917 (Sep 26, 2011)

That is awful, I know what it's like. It will all work out, don't do anything crazy and take a couple of weeks to relax, clear your head and create a game plan. You will come out on top


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

Angie,
I don't know if you qualify for this, but here is something to look into.
http://ntiathome.org/index.shtm


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

If there is any way I can help, please PM me. I'll be pleased to do so.


----------



## kinnb (Oct 23, 2011)

I respect you greatly, Angie, even though I read way more than I post.
Before I became disabled, I was a consultant...and in the leaner times, I used ratracerebellion.com to pull in bits of 1099 work to fill in the cracks. I've used these folks since they started their site--wonderful legit people in the mess that is virtual work, et. al.

I agree that there was nothing ever better than being self-employed. Anyone who can pursue that, I fully support you and your endeavors. 

Go get 'em, Angie!! :happy2:

Peace,
Kyrie and Tao, SD, CGC


----------



## Brighton (Apr 14, 2013)

I am sure sorry this is happening to you, but think of all the time you can spend with us for a while! I know you will land on your feet and all will be fine.


----------



## lmrose (Sep 24, 2009)

So sorry Angie you lost your job. Not much fun when bills come in and there is no money. We been there many times. With your positive attitude some employer will be grateful for you to come work for them. Good, reliable, energetic employees are hard to come by. Good luck to you and your family.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear this Angie! Hopefully, it will turn out to be a blessing in disguise and you'll come out of it better off than before. 

I know how frustrated you must be about it happening just as you were almost ready to start looking for property. It's happened to me several times now. I try to look at the positives and think it's a good thing it happened before I bought property or moved cross country rather than after! 

It's hard to find a silver lining, but sometimes it's there, buried way down deep, but it can be found. Sending prayers your way.


----------



## KMA1 (Dec 9, 2006)

Angie,

Sorry to hear that you lost your job. Wish you the best in finding a new one. All the Guest may be those like me who don't log in unless I want to comment. 

KMA1


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

KMA1 thanks for logging in to wish me well. I appreciate it.
I'm feeling hopeful and not really stressed yet.


----------



## Johnny Dolittle (Nov 25, 2007)

Remember Angie that we are given one day at a time and are expected to live one day at a time.... So don't allow yourself to be overwhelmed by thinking too much into the future. Sufficient is today's trouble (as the scripture states)

Will send up some prayers for you also


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

Perhaps you could do costumes for anime and the different cons? There is dragon on, comic con, AWA, those I can think of right off the top of my head. 

Just a suggestion! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

At least you got to have a nice vacation, without worrying over 'this'... If I'd found out I was getting laid off, right before a vacation, it would've ruined it!

Good luck...


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

texican said:


> At least you got to have a nice vacation, without worrying over 'this'... If I'd found out I was getting laid off, right before a vacation, it would've ruined it!
> 
> Good luck...



Exactly. My manager wishes he could have let me know before vacation and I told him the same thing. Not knowing, I had a wonderful vacation - but if I had known, I'd have been concerned about every little penny for gas and at restaurants, etc.

What's funny, is that a year ago I changed from a subcontract's dept to finance since my job has really been more finance but very subcontract. That contract dept has no lay off's - YET. But, there is talk of up to 100 more by end of year. All people that do not charge directly to a contract, and are overhead. The paperwork pushers.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

It sounds like getting laid off now rather when there are 100 more looking for work is the best case scenario for you. I hope you find a better job soon. Keep the good attitude.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Ann - that's what I thought - at least first crack at what jobs there are, and not having to live with the "what if, or when" that the rest with the indirect charges/overhead charges are wondering about now.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

Are ya settin around on the porch with coffee in your PJ's today. Enjoying the cool


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Nope in the cubicle eating oatmeal and coffee, and reading company email.
Have two more weeks of this cubicle, unless something better comes along quickly.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

sorry to hear about all this angie....good luck.


----------



## cast iron (Oct 4, 2004)

Sorry to hear this news, Angie. Hang in there, one day at a time, and more doors will open.


----------



## sweetbabyjane (Oct 21, 2002)

Angie, 
Can you tell us what your current title is so we can help you look for something comparable? 
How far away are you willing to move? 
Would you consider a government job?
Could you make yourself a generic Yahoo email account and give us the address so we can send you job postings?

In the meantime, if you decide to pursue self-employment, print yourself some business cards before your two weeks are up. 

SBJ


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Thanks for asking.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

And now HR is in the building getting some from other departments.
It's rough on those with little kids at home. They got the new IT guy.

Rumor now is 25% from every department. And those departments that have not lost someone are getting ansie when seeing HR guy. 

They worry - I'm the new person will they get me, or I'm the older one and earn more money, it would help the bottom line better to get me.

Going to be an interesting 2 weeks.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

guy and gals and friends.
enough of this and me.

I'm going to close it.
If you want to check on me - please do it via PM.


----------

